# S&W Sigma VE 9MM



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

I am going to look at a Sigma VE 9MM tomorrow. I have a few questions:

1. Is this gun small enough for CCW?
2. What comes with the gun? (Magazines, trigger lock etc.)
3. Can this gun shoot most 9MM Luger ammo?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bigjoedo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to look at a Sigma VE 9MM tomorrow. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


1. Though it's considered a "full sized" gun with its 4" barrel, it is small enough to conceal. I used to carry mine all of the time. The Sigma is very light weight and can hang on the hip all day without throwing your back out. It did become a bit cumbersome so I switched to now carry an XD 9SC.

2. If it's new, it comes with a hard case, slide lock and two mags. Unless S&W has altered its rebate as of May 1, and now is offering a $30 rebate or two free mags.(choose the two mags).

3. I haven't heard about the 9mm being picky about ammo at all. My 40 VE absolutely eats anything I feed it. These are very sturdy work horses.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had my 9VE for a couple of years now and it has zero failures of any kind. Have not found any ammo that it will not feed and eject every time. The trigger is long and heavy, but, in my opinion, is very manageable. Ergonomics are very good, take-down and assembly doesn't get any easier, and it is priced right. I would not hesitate to buy another and probably will in .40 caliber.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

greenjeans said:


> I've had my 9VE for a couple of years now and it has zero failures of any kind. Have not found any ammo that it will not feed and eject every time. The trigger is long and heavy, but, in my opinion, is very manageable. Ergonomics are very good, take-down and assembly doesn't get any easier, and it is priced right. I would not hesitate to buy another and probably will in .40 caliber.


The 40VE is a whole different animal. If you can, shoot one first just to be sure. The recoil and muzzle flip are very different from the 9mm. I just installed a new Wolff guide rod and 20 lb. spring which help quite a bit. Stll love my 40 VE but when I fire the 9, there is a marked difference.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a noob question.....

What does Increasing the spring vs. decreasing the spring's rate ?

I have a brand new (500 rounds through it) 40VE that I would like to decrease the muzzle flip.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Check out this thread. It led me to buying my new Spring and Rod from Wolff.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13287&highlight=Sigma

And this thread, after I received the items from Wolff. Reply here if you have any other questions.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13413&highlight=Sigma


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you so much, in fact i was going to look into a new spring and rod for my Taurus PT92 since I started shooting in Practical shooting events, I want to have less recoil so I can become faster.


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been carrying my 40VE for a few weeks now with no problems. I'm using a Don Hume IWB holster...works great for me. I also have the 9VE....great gun too!

Dsig1....how much of a difference did the new spring/rod make for you?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Roadtrash said:


> I have been carrying my 40VE for a few weeks now with no problems. I'm using a Don Hume IWB holster...works great for me. I also have the 9VE....great gun too!
> 
> Dsig1....how much of a difference did the new spring/rod make for you?


Pretty significant. On a recoil scale of 1 to 5 with my Buckmark 22 as a 1 and the Sigma pre-spring/rod being a 5, I'd say it moved down a full 20% to a solid 4. On this scale, my XD 9SC would be about a 3 as would my new Kimber 45.


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks....

Any problems since you changed the spring? I carry my 40VE, and I don't do alot of target shooting with it....but less recoil while testing different ammo would be great.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Roadtrash said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Any problems since you changed the spring? I carry my 40VE, and I don't do alot of target shooting with it....but less recoil while testing different ammo would be great.


No problems at all. I've shot some (100) hand loaded 155 grain lead loads and 100 Fiocchi 170 grain FMJ. The problem I was warned about was the slide's failure to lock back on an empty mag and more potential for "limp wrist" jams. I have had no problems.


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks....sounds like a great and cheap idea!


----------



## alex092957 (May 8, 2006)

*I love my SIGMA*

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8421


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll be carrying my 9VE as soon as my permit comes. It seems like it might be a little large for cc, but it's all I have right now. I wanted a pistol and it fit my budget. It fits my large hands really well, and I don't mind the trigger pull at all. I bought a Serpa holster for it (it's actually for the M&P but it fits perfectly) and that's what I'll be carrying it in. I tried it around the house and it seems to print a bit on me, but I'm a bit thick in the middle so I was wearing it at about 4 o'clock. Plus I'm pretty tall so my shirts are too short so the bottom of the holster was peeking out. I'm totally new to this whole thing, so I need some practice. Anyway, I guess the point of this rambling really is just that you won't be alone if you decide to carry a Sigma.


----------



## BigJim22602 (Mar 13, 2008)

I was going to steal my son's 40VE for my CC weapon but I am a lot thick in the middle and like you my shirts aren't always the longest. I looked at the PagerPal holster and almost bought it but I read some reviews and they weren't flatterring...

So I bought a Bersa 380 for my CC, and will carry it in a pocket holster. I wish I had other options as the 40VE is lighter then the Bersa.

Good luck with your choice, let us know what you pick


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

greenjeans said:


> I've had my 9VE for a couple of years now and it has zero failures of any kind. Have not found any ammo that it will not feed and eject every time. The trigger is long and heavy, but, in my opinion, is very manageable. Ergonomics are very good, take-down and assembly doesn't get any easier, and it is priced right. I would not hesitate to buy another and probably will in .40 caliber.


Funny you should mention that failure thing. On my last trip to the range, my Sigma would not eject a single spent casing. After having to cycle the slide after every shot in a magazine, I was so pi$$ed I went home and tossed my gun into the safe. A few minutes later, I sat down at my desk and saw something odd. Sitting in front of me was the ejector. Right where I left it when I removed the trigger group that morning.


----------



## Nozoki (Feb 1, 2008)

Patient_Zero said:


> Funny you should mention that failure thing. On my last trip to the range, my Sigma would not eject a single spent casing. After having to cycle the slide after every shot in a magazine, I was so pi$$ed I went home and tossed my gun into the safe. A few minutes later, I sat down at my desk and saw something odd. Sitting in front of me was the ejector. Right where I left it when I removed the trigger group that morning.


Did you at least apologize to the Sigma for getting mad at it? :mrgreen:

Now that I've carried it a few times I have to say it conceals pretty good. Not great, but pretty good. I carried it in a Serpa holster at about the 4 o'clock position and it was quite comfy. I did have to remove the gun when I was driving though. I do need new shirts too. I'm 6'4" and most of my summer shirts tend to be too short. Before, all that I would expose was my gut when my shirts rode up, but now I gotta be more careful.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas I will be ordering a spring and rod set from Wolf ASAP!


----------

